# Need a sewing machine case



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Hope it's OK to post a "I need a" thread here.

I need a case for a Singer 99K HC machine. I've not been able to locate any locally, and haven't seen one anywhere else that didn't already have a machine in it.

Does anyone here have one they'd part with?

Joe


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

I looked around some, but could not find out what a Singer 99 looks like, or what sort of case it needs.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Liberty'sGirl,

The Singer 99 is a 3/4 size version of the Singer 66. Here is a pic of the one I need a case for.








This is one of my rescues. Came to me all rusted up and I fixed him. His name is Rusty. Right now he wears a hand crank and sews quite nicely. But he don't have a case to call home.

Joe


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Here you go: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sin...246?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51a9cbc326

http://www.sewingpartsonline.com/portable-case-singer-p60218.aspx


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Belfrybat,

Thanks for the links. 

I was aware of the AlphaSew plastic case but was trying avoid it.

The problem with the wooden one is our eBay account is all messed up. We hadn't used it in years then when we tried to bring it up current it just didn't cooperate. So far we haven't gotten it fixed.

I was just hoping someone here would have one without a machine they'd part with. 

Joe


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Aww, poor little homeless Rusty. You can start over with ebay ya know. Register with a different email addy and you are good to go. Hope you find a home for Rusty, cute little fella.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Maggie,

Might have to, but we were hoping to keep the old account due to our perfect feed back. It does go a long way with some sellers.

Joe


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

speaking as a seller, the only time I care even _remotely_ about a buyer's feedback is if they're a deadbeat and haven't paid!  Ie, is this a trend?
Otherwise, I couldn't care less. Either they pay or they don't. Feedback really doesn't matter as a buyer...


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

ErinP said:


> speaking as a seller, the only time I care even _remotely_ about a buyer's feedback is if they're a deadbeat and haven't paid!  Ie, is this a trend?
> Otherwise, I couldn't care less. Either they pay or they don't. Feedback really doesn't matter as a buyer...


Seller feed back mattered to us when we were buying. We didn't like a cranky seller any more than the sellers like dead beat buyers.

Joe


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

my point exactly. 
A seller's feedback is really important, but a buyer's feedback _isn't_.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Joe, since ebay implemented the no negative feedback thing for buyers, a buyer's feedback is, as Erin pointed out, a non issue . I have been selling on ebay since 2000 and some of my best customers have been zero feedback newbies.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah, that's one of my gripes with eBay. When some one is a bad seller or buyer you can't rat 'em out any more. Just another bit of PC crap I guess.
Probably why we haven't worked any harder at getting our account back up and running.

Joe


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh you can definitely still rat out a bad seller! You can not only give negative feedback, but you can also give a single star in four different categories...


----------

